# Reckless Rabbits



## Yield (Oct 1, 2014)

hey everyone, it's me again. i'm sure some of you remember me lol.

first, a little about me...
reck (short for reckless) is what i go by online now, and i would really appreciate being called that! i would also appreciate they/them pronouns.
i haven't changed too much since the last time i was on here.

anyway.. to the major business.... some of you may have seen, but, sabriel, my favorite bun (i was always pretty shameless about this fact), has gone over the rainbow bridge. :rainbow: here's his thread explaining what happened.

i will miss my boy more than i can express and i really regret not spending more time with him while i could. i imagined he would live the longest, but i guess that was wishful thinking. but he was a tough little guy- some of you may remember, he broke his leg in 2011 and it healed wonderfully.. i guess GI stasis was too rough on him though... :-(

of course, i still have solara and silas, and that is the main reason i've started up my blog again. i've been working on bonding them and i figured i would keep y'all updated on their progress.. even though they're pretty much bonded already. living so close to each other for a while, and the fact silas loves every living creature, really helped with that lol.

i know it's taboo, and i would NEVER do it with another rabbit!! but to bond them i just put solara in with silas, and flowers seemed to bloom, heh. they really like each other, they groom each other a lot and such. there's a bit of humping (pretty minimal, compared to when i had tried to rebond solara and sabriel), but neither gets mad, they just run off if they've had enough.

i am hoping solara will help silas get more active, because he is super lazy and hardly moves LOL. solara NEVER stops moving... she's always LITERALLY running circles around silas and binkying and just overall bolting around like she's got some wild hair up her bum. (there's a reason i call her my wild bun)... but solara doesn't like people so i'm glad she'll have a bonded partner again. silas will be able to give her the attention she wants (as long as it's not from a person heh)

they're super cute so i will keep updating you all!


----------



## Yield (Oct 1, 2014)

here's some of the last pics of sabriel, and some bonding pictures of silas and solara.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Sabriel, binky free little bun. Those bonding pics look amazing, it's miraculous those two buns just took to each other like that!


----------



## Azerane (Oct 1, 2014)

Once again, it's so sad to hear about Sabriel, but I'm really glad that your two bunns are progressing well with bonding. It seems like their personalities will compliment each other really well. I'm looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## pani (Oct 1, 2014)

LOOK AT THE BUNNY LOVE :bunnyheart

It's always sweet to see a bunny who's not so friendly get along with another one.


----------



## Yield (Oct 1, 2014)

@laura; thank you for your condolences! and thanks! solara and silas really have clicked, i don't know why i never thought about bonding them earlier!

@azerane; thank you very much! they really do compliment each other, and hopefully silas will bring out the friendliness in solara, and solara will bring out some active-ness in silas!

@pani; i know right? <3 i agree! ^^

i really do think silas is bringing out some spunk in solara. she's really opening up and doesn't quite run from me anymore. well, sometimes. but she comes to me when i make kissy noises now! i can stick my hand in front of her and she will sniff then run, but if i have a treat she will stick around for more!

yesterday i took apart solara's 3 story cage and made it one floor with a half level (she loves the second level!), and connected it to silas's pen. when i clean it up, i will take some pictures. and eventually i want to connect it to sabriel's pen too. they will have SOOOO!!! much room!

they've really taken to each other and connected and i am very happy for them :- )


----------



## Yield (Oct 2, 2014)

Solara is showing signs of a gas problem today.... pretty much acting like Sabriel did when I noticed he was sick. She's kinda hunched in Silas's cage, sitting in the litter box for a long time, being really inactive compared to the past couple of days (where she was running around and binkying a ton), refusing craisens when that is her favorite... I gave her some Simethicone and she loved it. Massaged her belly a bit too- it doesn't feel hard or anything though... will give her more after an hour has passed. Wish me luck, I am very worried.


----------



## Yield (Oct 3, 2014)

Solara really gave me a good scare last night. I was crying and crying, doing everything I could. She was showing the same signs as Sabriel, as I said, and it was really worrying me. I kept dosing her with Simethicone, and started syringe-feeding a mixture of canned pumpkin, critical care, and water. She wasn't very happy about that, but loved the taste of the Simethicone. Silly girl.

I massaged her belly many times, made her run around Silas's pen, and used an electric nose hair trimmer to vibrate her belly (while I was doing this I could hear her belly making noises)! I even put a heating pad in her cage too, and she did lay on that some. She did drink on her own after I put a bowl of water in there in addition the usual bottle.

When I went to check on her, because I left for a little while, to let my massaging and whatnot take effect, when I came back (at this point during all of this, it was 1:00 am) she was in the litter box eating hay!! And I saw poops! Not hard, shriveled, tiny ones like Sabriel had had.

But just in case, I took her out of the cage when she took a break from eating, and gave her one last dose of Simethicone. She was SO MAD. She EVEN BIT ME!! (Didn't draw blood, but gave me welts!) I have never been so relieved and happy for my rabbit to bite me LOL. Then she started digging aggressively at the towel I had put her on while I gave her her meds. 

So I massaged her belly more, did the vibrations, and put her in Silas's pen again. This time I didn't have to force her to run around! She did it on her own! I had to catch her to put her back!

I was SOOOO!!! relieved!! I pulled out her veggies I had cut for her that night, and started holding out some nice ones to her (mint, parsley, cilantro, kale, dandelion) and she was eating them all!!! So I dumped the bowl in there and she continued to eat those veggies and hay and poop and pee all over the heating pad LOL! (thankfully it's under a felt blanket and waterproof heh)

This morning I tested her by giving her a pumpkin seed that smelled like craisens and she snatched it from me! So happy to have my brat back to her usual self 

Now, for the pictures I added. The first one is a plush rabbit that looks like Sabriel my awesome friend Acacia got for me!! I want to collect a bunch of rabbit stuff that looks like Sabriel now. I have one huge plush of one, now that small one, I had another small one too but I have misplaced it somehow.. and I have another one from Acacia coming in. So excited ^^

The second picture is of Solara when I realized she was having gas issues. I got really nervous I was going to lose her too. I am not sure what I am doing wrong because I have not changed anything to do with the buns in many years. I am really cutting back on the pellets though, just in case.

The third picture was Solara's progress! In the grid, the top left picture was her getting the nose hair trimmer massage! The bottom left was her drinking, which was her first sign before she started eating and whatnot. The top right was when I put her in Silas's pen (I had already put him to bed) and I had to catch her to put her back. And the bottom right is her eating!! Yay!!

Now I'm at loss though. Do I let her back in with Silas? They're not bonded per se but they groom each other a lot and I let him groom her yesterday a bit when she was feeling off... and I wonder if she's up to par and able to be with him again?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 3, 2014)

I am so happy solara made it! Your attentive care for her sure paid off. Good on you.  And that Sabriel plushie is uncanny. Wish I could find some of my buns.

It should be safe to continue bonding her with silas if she's completely back to normal!


----------



## Yield (Feb 13, 2015)

@whiskylollipop; thank you!! 

solara and silas are completely bonded now, but i do still have them sleep separately at night because i want to make sure i can tell when solara has gas issues and that they each get as much food as they need (i feed them their veggies at night) but they spend all day together! 

solara has had gas one more time after my last post so i am glad they still sleep separately. need to make sure she eats all her veggies! thankfully i got her through it again! 

i can tell silas's arthritis is starting to get to him (primarily with his back legs).. i need to get him to the vet soon to have a check-up. i don't know what vet to take him though because i don't really trust the vet we took sabriel to.

anyway, here are some more pictures of the two babs together!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't know how I missed your blog. Your pair are just freaking adorable!!!! 

Reading about Sabriel makes me feel all that more lucky that I have had my little Miss Trix eleven and three quarters years and she's still spunky, albeit a bit sleepier than she used to be.

But your pair are just awesome!!!!!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 20, 2015)

Aww, they're such a cute couple. I'm glad to hear that they've bonded successfully


----------



## Yield (Apr 5, 2015)

Haven't updated in a while. Silas took a downturn towards the worst, one day he's walking, the next he can't walk. And it just went downhill from there. I don't know if he had an underlying cancer, organ failure (thinking kidney), bone issues... all of the above probably. I don't know where he came from, what his bloodlines were. I suspect he was a meat rabbit who spent two or more of his years in a hutch outside with a crappy diet before being dropped off at the humane society to spend his happiest years with me...

Being someone who looks at quality over quantity, today I had to make the hard decision to put Silas to sleep today (April 4th)... he was in pain all day, and all the day before... and kind of out of it. Not himself. I had him propped up with towels. He kept spasming and kicking his feet when he wanted to drink or eat. I couldn't let him suffer like that any longer and I didn't feel he was strong enough to go through a treatment that he would likely not survive. I couldn't put him through that, I couldn't try to keep him alive for my own benefit when he was suffering... I mean, when I picked him up to put him in a basket to take him to the vet he started doing what looked like seizing.. it was rough. 

It was his time... but I will miss my boy so much.. he was such a good boy and making this decision was incredibly difficult.. Rest well Silas, you were an amazing bunny and I loved you so much... I hope he loved his years with me.. he got lots of love and attention.. lots of treats (but not too much obviously!), large bunny salads every night... and a bunch'a friends. He's leaving a big hole in my heart but I feel pretty comfortable, yet sad, about the final decision. I'll always remember my sweet big boy.

Please wish Solara well, she had a hard time when Sabriel passed and went through a bout of gas, and I don't know how she will respond to Silas's loss. She's the last one left. I might entertain the thought of another bunny, there's a cute one I like at the local rabbit rescue. I'm not ready quite yet though- we will see how Solara feels. I just know she's happier with a rabbit-friend and I will do what I have to if that time comes..

I attached some pictures, the 4-panel one I took earlier today before he got really bad. The just-Silas one was when he first lost use of his back legs and started going downhill. And the Solara/Silas one is the last picture I have of them together. I had to separate them in the end for Silas's safety.

This is rough, and it will take me a long time to heal. I'm still healing from Sabriel's loss. At least they are together now.


----------



## Yield (Aug 7, 2015)

hey everyone! a quick update...

solara is doing well! she had a bout of gas RIGHT before my significant other and i went up north but i pulled her through it again. i'm not sure what is setting her off but she handles my treatments well. i really think she's plain lonely but my mom is still against me getting her a buddy... sigh

i sent sabriel and silas's bodies with my s/o when they left to go back home, they are tanning the boys' pelts for me, and then sending their bodies out to have the bones cleaned. 

some may think it's morbid but i absolutely broke down into tears when i saw sabriel's pelt in progress because it feels like i'll be getting my boy back. and my s/o says they can still feel the loving and sweetness from him as they work on him. it makes me so happy.

it'll be so good to have my boys back

i want to post pics, but i will put them under cuts or in a link so you can see if you WANT and not see if u DONT want to


----------



## Yield (Aug 18, 2015)

Got Sabriel back over the weekend! Pelt pictures below!
-
-
-
it's so nice to have my boy back. i didnt cry when my s/o gave me his pelt. i was just so happy. he's in my lap right now.. my s/o got really attached to him- they only met him twice before he passed and working on his pelt was a huge emotional experience for them. i'm eternally grateful to them for doing this for me. they're working on silas next.

i had an amazing weekend with them- we went to matsuricon in ohio in cosplay (as killua from hunter x hunter and me as kaneki ken from tokyo ghoul). we cuddled and held hands a lot... i love them so much and i miss them so much already.
-
-
-


----------



## Yield (Oct 13, 2015)

my bf is working on silas now. he's all tanned, but being dried. his pelt is as big as a fox!! LMAO

he's still got that 'everyone loves him' vibe because even my bf's mom, who is weirded out by taxidermy stuff, pet him and said he was soft- that's unusual for her.

i will be getting silas back october 29th because my bf and i are goin to youmacon together- i can't wait to see him and have my boy back <3


----------



## Azerane (Oct 15, 2015)

Sabriel's pelt turned out so lovely. I think it's wonderful that you keep them with you in that way. As much as taxidermy fascinates me, I don't think I could handle the reminder.


----------



## pani (Oct 16, 2015)

What a lovely reminder of your boys. Not something I could do myself, but I'm glad their pelts are bringing you happiness and closure.


----------



## Yield (Nov 10, 2015)

Azerane said:


> Sabriel's pelt turned out so lovely. I think it's wonderful that you keep them with you in that way. As much as taxidermy fascinates me, I don't think I could handle the reminder.





pani said:


> What a lovely reminder of your boys. Not something I could do myself, but I'm glad their pelts are bringing you happiness and closure.



thank you both so much! i'm very grateful for the positive responses! (i was very unsure what kind of responses i would receive to be honest.)

it's definitely not for everyone- keeping the skin of their pets and whatnot.. i honestly wasn't sure about it at first myself, but it's definitely something i'm very glad i had my bf do for me. they lay on my bed together with me <3

also, i saw my bf halloween weekend and i had a lovely time with him. he also gave me silas back, so i have a few more pictures for you all :-3c






and the boys together <3


----------

